
StyleUp (YC W13): Daily Personalized Outfits Tailored To Your Style and Location - bradleybuda
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/18/yc-backed-styleup-recommends-daily-personalized-outfits-tailored-to-your-style-and-location/
======
esthercrawford
Like a lot of women I buy a ton of clothes/shoes/accessories. So far I've
tried quite a few style recommendation sites and haven't purchased a thing
from any of them... and yet, I've made a lot of online clothing purchases in
the past year.

Here's my feedback for StyleUp: \- I just signed up but have to wait to get my
first email til tonight. That's not very satisfying - I'm already bored. Give
me something to look at immediately! (Now I see if I click a bunch of times I
can start rating... why did you bury that?!) \- I want to see what styles look
like on people who LOOK LIKE ME. I happen to be petite and busty - I want to
know if that shirt or dress that's so cute on the 5'10" model with no boobs
would look remotely good on me. Since you're clearly curating the styles and
taking the photos, I'd suggest having a few models per outfit. You know what
would be even better? If I could select the model and every day get outfits
from the girl who best matches my body type. Do that and then you'll have a
real shot of getting my credit card.

------
spiralpolitik
This is a pretty good idea and one that if done correctly should have decent
revenue potential. Hopefully they'll make it available for men sooner rather
than later.

~~~
dclowd9901
I would pay for the fashion advice alone.

------
tomflack
My absolute first question: will you ship overseas? Every fashion startup I
want to try seemingly refuses to ship to my country, even at cost to me.

------
stephengillie
Your fashion demand function has now been outsourced.

------
cpursley
Well, now we have proof there is an incubator bubble.

~~~
LandoCalrissian
I actually disagree in this case, I think so far many startups have done a
pretty poor job at engaging women. I feel like this could have more legs than
you give it credit for.

